# EvenTT 11 Evening Meal Bookings



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

All,

Starting to make a list of people wanting to take the evening meal at the Table Table Resteraunt next to the EvenTT Hotel. Please post on this thred if you want to reserve your space and I will coordinate.

Menus available to view here http://www.tabletable.co.uk/tabletable/our-menus.html

List:

TT Law x1
davelincs x1
BriTTan x1
Redscouse x1
NJBTT x2
Mal x2
Wallsendmag x2
YellowTT x2
BigSyd x2
TT_RS x1
j8keith x2
TTSline02 x1
audmin x2
2spritfast x2
Nem x 2
philipcrolfe x2

Steve


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Bigsyd x2


----------



## salTTy (Dec 26, 2009)

Hi steve can't make the event ,have a £29 room booked for the sat night at the premier in if anyone wants it pm me it will cost u £29 good maths ehh cheers Keith


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

Can you pop me down TTsline02 x 1


----------



## 2sprintfast (Mar 3, 2011)

Please add 2sprinttfast and Mrs 2sprintfast to the list! [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## audmin (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi Steve I hope this is going to you as this is the first time I have used the forum my user name is audmin and i would like 2 seat for diner on the 16th


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi audmin, welcome to the forum


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Just in case I need to say, need a seat for me and Julie, well that's two seats in fact, we're not sharing one 

Nick


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Please can you amend my booking to x 2
Keith.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

j8keith said:


> Please can you amend my booking to x 2
> Keith.


Talked Penny around then Keith?  

Paul


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Redscouse said:


> j8keith said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep  , even promised her a tram ride :lol: :lol:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

j8keith said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> > j8keith said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: The lengths you go too :lol: :lol:


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

All,

I am going to close this down on Monday and book the tables so if your interested now is the time.

Steve


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Redscouse said:


> j8keith said:
> 
> 
> > Redscouse said:
> ...


That tram ride is scary if you are sitting on the wrong side.


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Which is the wrong side :?: Scary  , is it more scary than the "Postman Pat " ride outside Tescos :?: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Steve there could be four more Phil from the north east mob +1 and Blackers+ 1 at least


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

j8keith said:


> Which is the wrong side :?: Scary  , is it more scary than the "Postman Pat " ride outside Tescos :?: :lol:


 That would be the side nearest the big drop


----------



## philipcrolfe (Jun 17, 2009)

Hi Steve two here for the meal as Andy said above.

Phil


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Bookings now closed for this and confirmed with the venue.

Steve


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

What time is the meal booked for Steve, or anybody else?

I only ask as im really not sure what time im going to get there yet. Weather depending and plans depending, i might make the cruise, but if i dont i might not get there til 6-7pm

Thanks

Paul


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi Paul, i am sure the meai is booked for 7 pm


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

davelincs said:


> Hi Paul, i am sure the meai is booked for 7 pm


OK thanks Dave, ill make sure im there for 5-6pm then as its looking that way now 

Paul


----------

